# Неправильный ход часов

## Plastikman14

Приветствую! При сборке ядра выходит ошибка о неправильно настроенных часах:

make[2]: предупреждение: Неправильный ход часов. Сборка может быть неполной.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/vfat/.vfat.o.cmd' has modification time 8,9e+03 s in the future

make[2]: предупреждение: Неправильный ход часов. Сборка может быть неполной.

make[1]: предупреждение: Неправильный ход часов. Сборка может быть неполной.

make[1]: Warning: File `ipc/.util.o.cmd' has modification time 8,9e+03 s in the future

make[1]: предупреждение: Неправильный ход часов. Сборка может быть неполной.

make[1]: Warning: File `security/.commoncap.o.cmd' has modification time 8,9e+03 s in the future

make: *** [security] Interrupt

выставляю время date 091101102005 - результата ноль. Zoneinfo тоже подправил.

Благодарю за комментарии...

----------

## viy

Когда распаковывал, стояло "неправильное" время. Сейчас (после подправления) время верное, но файлы

имеют дату+время модификации в будущем.

Решение:

```
find /usr/src/linux -type f -exec touch '{}' ';'
```

----------

## Plastikman14

 *viy wrote:*   

> Когда распаковывал, стояло "неправильное" время. Сейчас (после подправления) время верное, но файлы
> 
> имеют дату+время модификации в будущем.
> 
> Решение:
> ...

 

Большая благодарность! Всё заработало.

----------

